# Garmin Edge 820



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

It's not announced officially yet but there appears to be a new Garmin Edge 820 due to be released very soon.










It appears to look similar to a Garmin Edge 520, only bigger with a touch screen.

Additional pictures here: 

Garmin Edge 820 Video Leak - Weight Weenies

.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How much bigger is the question. The 1000 is too big. Bright touch screen likely means a notable reduction in battery life unless it can be big enough to fit a bigger battery.


----------



## ra-man44 (Jul 4, 2012)

There is now a lot more info on this on Garmin's page, and they're sending emails on it as well. It seems to be the right size, has GLONASS and full map support. But it sure is expensive.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Popped up on some retail websites today for pre-order. looks like it will be here soon.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

DC Rainmaker has his review up: Hands-on with Garmin's new Edge 820 with mapping

I bought an Edge 1000 this past winter, and love it except for how freaking big it is... I have rather small stems across all my bikes for fit reasons, and it's tough getting the 1000 to fit on there (that's where I prefer to have my GPS mounted... having it off center on the handlebars would drive me nuts). Nice to see that the 820 is the same size as the 520... might have to upgrade this fall!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2016/07/garmin-edge-820.html

In the picture above from the dcrainmaker article the white/gray Garmin is a Garmin Edge 520. The black Garmin is a Garmin Edge 820.

They appear to be the same size, the difference being that the Garmin Edge 820 is missing the side buttons and uses a touchscreen interface instead for navigating the menus.

The Garmin Edge 820 has full mapping navigation features, 16gb of internal memory and apparently you can adjust the map using the touch screen. It's not clear whether you can scroll side to side and up and down on the map (not possible on the Garmin Edge 520) but I'd imagine you can. It says you can choose what point of interest items are displayed on the map, and it will plot a route to a destination for you.

One potential issue is that the screen may actually be a bit small. The Garmin Edge 520 with a map displayed isn't the largest screen. You have to be zoomed in close on the map to be able to pick out junctions onscreen whilst riding. The older Garmin Edge 1000/810/800 have larger screens, which make for bulkier devices but also lets you see more of the surrounding area.

I think it looks nice though. There are sure to be some inevitable bugs, as always with Garmin, but I like the idea of the extra navigation options.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Should be good if it pushes down the price of the 520's.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Here are some interesting threads about the Garmin Edge 820 from the Garmin forums:

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?356787-Overly-sensitive-touchscreen

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?356280-820-issues-so-far-(

As always with any new Garmin product there seem to be some initial issues with the Garmin Edge 820. An extremely sensitive touch screen and device shut downs whilst riding being the main ones to be aware of. With the capacitive touchscreen it seems to be that you need to have the touchscreen locked whilst riding, otherwise water on the screen or just hovering a finger above the screen can be enough to see it start shifting through menus or screens by itself.

The shutdowns are probably some bug in the firmware but there doesn't seem to be a clear reason for why this would happen.

It also appears to take a long time for a navigation route to calculate initially. Apparently it takes around 1 minute for every 20 miles of route.

----------------------------

*Garmin Edge 820 Reset*

Here is is how to force a reset on the Garmin Edge 820 if needed:

"A reset will clear the user settings. (see below)

For future reference here are the 2 different methods for resetting the Garmin Edge 820.

*Prompted non-Vol Clear - Clears NV and deletes all default FIT files and any files in the NewFiles folder. This will NOT delete Activities, Courses, or Workouts.*

1.Turn device off
2. Power device on
3. While booting up, press and hold upper-left corner of the touch window ONCE the copyright information appears
4. Continue pressing the left hand corner of the screen until you receive the prompt

*Non-prompted Non-Vol Clear - Clears NV and deletes all FIT files including Activities, Courses, Workouts.*

1. Turn device off
2. Hold Lap/Reset and Start/Stop
3. Press and release the power button
4. Continue to hold only Lap/Reset and Start/Stop
5. Release Lap/Reset and Start/Stop when the Garmin Logo is cleared
6. The unit will restart and clear non-vol" *AWEATHERALL*

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?356280-820-issues-so-far-(&p=877810#post877810

--------------------------


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Apparently you can put your own custom detailed Open Street Map maps onto the Garmin Edge 820, instead of the default maps that come with the Garmin Edge 820, and then use the custom maps for navigation.

See comment and link here: 

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/05/download-garmin-705800810.html#comment-1621824

.


----------



## wenna (Jul 7, 2016)

I logged a bikeride on the wrong profile. Is there a way for me to move the ride from one profile to another?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wenna said:


> I logged a bikeride on the wrong profile. Is there a way for me to move the ride from one profile to another?


no. but it is not such a big deal


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This thread about changing the default Garmin Edge 820 OSM map display, for clearer viewing of trails in woodland, is worth a look:

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?360137-Map-land-cover-clutter-is-terrible

.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I was at the Cycle Show at the Birmingham NEC today, which had a Garmin booth. They had a Garmin Edge 820 on display so I got to have a go with one, inside in a dry exhibition hall, rather than out riding. 

The touchscreen was definitely sensitive. Hovering my finger a good 5mm above the screen (not physically touching it) was enough to register as a screen tap!

At other times on some of the option screens it appeared to be taking several firm taps to get the touch screen to register a press. 

Compared to something like the iPad screen that I'm typing this on it was a bit less predictable as to how the touchscreen would react.

It seemed to me that it would be possible to get used to with familiarity though. Work out which screens are sensitive (the initial home / ride / train screen in particular) and which aren't so sensitive. For the sensitive screens a fast decisive press straight down onto the screen (not giving it a chance to register a hovering "ghost press") should do.

You can zoom and pan the map and a lot of the menus were familiar (without being identical) from a Garmin Edge 520.


----------



## Outlier73 (Dec 23, 2015)

I piked up the 820 a few months ago. The touch screen has never really been as bad as others have claimed. Its been working really good for me(or possibly I got lucky??) But i've still not ridden in the rain so not sure how well that works. DC Rainmaker didn't have an issue with the rain though. 

I exclusively mountain bike though and touch screen controls are not usable while i'm riding trails in most cases. On flat sections I'm able to easily swipe to different data screens but I would not dare try to do anything else until I stop. ...I can't say that this is any different than trying to navigate the menus using the buttons on the 520 though. That was also not something I'd dare to do on singletrack. 

Once i'm stopped though, I've found the touch screen works really well. Yes I have pushed the wrong button on occasion while hovering just over the screen and yes I've had to touch a selection multiple times from time to time. But for the most part, I've found the touch screen works quite well. But based on all of the complaints there HAS to be some quality control issues - perhaps I just got lucky and got a good one???

i bought the 820 because I sold my 520 a half year ago thinking that I didn't really need it and I could just use my Fenix 3 for mountain biking. The Fenix 3 was just fine for recording my rides but I quickly started missing the maps and even the Strava live segments (which I only really used for a few rides). So I started looking at getting a new 520 when I saw there was a new 820 out and now had touch screen AND turn by turn nav.

Turn by turn nav - until this most recent firmware update (3.2), was not enabled on saved routes which is mostly what I use when I need to navigate at all. So up until this recent update - the 820 didn't function really any differently than the 520 except that my routes uploaded from Connect gave turn alerts. After the 3.2 update though, if I make a wrong turn the 820 will try to navigate me back onto the course. I've found this works very good in the woods even with heavy tree cover. But on one occasion so far I was riding a trail that wrapped back and forth accross a narrow valley and the 820 indicated I was off course and started trying to re-route me. But I know where I was so I ignored it and kept riding. I suspect because of the valley and thick tree cover - and the close proximity to intersecting trails that the Edge 820 thought I was off course when I wasn't.

This is the only time ive noticed this, although I did disable "off course notifications" so it's possible that poor GPS reception caused the edge to think im off course more often but I haven't noticed it. It has done a great job warning me of upcomming turns though which has been great!

Strava Segments are not ideal though. I don't recall it being an issue with the 520 but the 820 is continuously beeping as it picks up segments and then beeping again if it thinks i'm off course and then back on the segment. I had to turn the tones off - but even worse, every time the 820 find a segment and ends it, it changes the data page to the altitude graph which is pretty useless, so I'm continuously switching back to the main data page 1 or the map screen. I'm just going to cancel my Strava premium subscription though and re-enable the tones

I guess there is an issue with the Altitude drifting out of accuracy during a ride. It hasn't really bothered me yet though. Overall I'm enjoying this new 820 - perhaps if they fix the issues I have with Strava segments, I'll reactivate my subscription???


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

With the Strava segments only the starred segments (in Strava) are synced across. If you unstar them in Strava it should take them off the Garmin Edge 820 too when you next sync.

You ought to be able to enable or disable individual Strava segments on the device also. On a Garmin Edge 520 you go to the list of Strava segments, click on each one in turn and there is an option to enable or disable that segment. If you've got lots on there it could take a while.

I think you can also plug it in via USB to a computer, browse to the \Garmin\Segments folder and manually delete the Strava segments on the Garmin that you don't want.


----------



## Outlier73 (Dec 23, 2015)

Good idea. Thanks! I didn't bother to un-star them - I just cancelled my Strava premium (which doesn't cancel till late Oct now.) But I will un-star them at least until the premium membership cancel goes through.

I only signed up for premium and starred segments so I could see where segments started and ended in real time. But until Garmin make the off course warnings a bit less sensitive and fixed the issue where the edge jumps back to the wrong screen - this feature isn't working for me.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Garmin released a new 4.10 firmware version for the Garmin Edge 820.

Garmin: Edge 820 Updates & Downloads

Changes made from version 3.20 to 4.10:

- New Feature! Added support for LiveTrack Auto Start.
- Added Touch Sensitivity setting to improve touchscreen performance with gloves and in wet conditions.
- Added the ability to swipe through data screens while recording a ride while the screen is locked.
- Improved elevation recording due to poor initial calibration and drift throughout a ride.
- Fixed an issue where position could be reported incorrectly on an iOS device.
- Fixed calibration for ANT+ Indoor Trainers.
- Fixed Auto Sleep setting to be specific to an Activity Profile.
- Improved Lap Summary page load time.

One of the biggest changes is adding in a new setting to adjust the screen sensitivity. Comments about it seem a bit mixed though:

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?363095-4-10-touch-sensitivity

.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

If anyone else is not happy with the screen sensitivity update (4.10) get an Edge Remote. I thought it was the stupidest idea ever but now don't see how I lived without it, instead of unsuccessfully swiping the screen to change pages, just move your thumb and hit a button
You can scroll through the different screens forwards or backward, start and stop laps, turn the backlight on and start and stop rides
Like I said, sounds stupid but works perfectly:thumbsup:


----------

